# Gaggia Classic back on Amazon in warehouse deals £159



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Gaggia Classic back on Amazon in the warehouse deals £159

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/offer-listing/B0000C72XS/ref=sr_1_1_olp?ie=UTF8&qid=1366188591&sr=8-1&keywords=gaggia+classic&condition=used


----------



## autopilot (Apr 4, 2013)

Might be worth waiting a bit. I got mine for £90 from amazon warehouse, brand new sealed (minor damage to box).


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

autopilot said:


> Might be worth waiting a bit. I got mine for £90 from amazon warehouse, brand new sealed (minor damage to box).


That is a good price. I thought I'd done well at picking up the same at £125 for a brand new sealed box with a dent in the corner


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

I paid 126 for mine from the amazon warehouse.later that night they were reduced to 103 pounds so I emailed amazon stating I'd just ordered and the price dropped.the 23 pounds difference was refunded straight away.great customer service.item arrived brand new with slight dent in box


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Mike mc said:


> I paid 126 for mine from the amazon warehouse.later that night they were reduced to 103 pounds so I emailed amazon stating I'd just ordered and the price dropped.the 23 pounds difference was refunded straight away.great customer service.item arrived brand new with slight dent in box


£103 - that *is* a bargain.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Excellent Mike, do you think it's too late for me to email them?


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Excellent Mike, do you think it's too late for me to email them?


When did you get it? Amazon used to have a policy of refunding if there was a price drop within 30 days, if you asked. I think that was officially scrapped and is now at their discretion, so worth am email. If in your 30 days you have the option to return it. I think you'd take the hit on return postage if there's no fault.


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Excellent Mike, do you think it's too late for me to email them?


No harm in asking mate.worth a try


----------



## Pablo (Mar 19, 2011)

Gangstarrrrr said:


> When did you get it? Amazon used to have a policy of refunding if there was a price drop within 30 days, if you asked. I think that was officially scrapped and is now at their discretion, so worth am email. If in your 30 days you have the option to return it. I think you'd take the hit on return postage if there's no fault.


Not sure if that's with warehouse products as opposed to things sold as new by Amazon but definitely worth a phone call to ask. They may well do it as a good will gesture.

I know a lot of people here pick up the warehouse bargains but I was happy to pay the premium for a brand new one as I feel reassured by warranties. For me the £50 extra for 2 years cover is a price worth paying. My second Classic has developed a small steam wand leak and I'm thinking about getting a refund this time and Amazon are pretty good when it comes to returning faulty products. Could be a good time for an upgrade!!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Gangstarrrrr said:


> When did you get it? Amazon used to have a policy of refunding if there was a price drop within 30 days, if you asked. I think that was officially scrapped and is now at their discretion, so worth am email. If in your 30 days you have the option to return it. I think you'd take the hit on return postage if there's no fault.


Cheers guys for the tip, I was only joking about contacting them but that 30 day price drop is good to know. However my Classic is a couple of months old.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Pablo said:


> Not sure if that's with warehouse products as opposed to things sold as new by Amazon but definitely worth a phone call to ask. They may well do it as a good will gesture.
> 
> I know a lot of people here pick up the warehouse bargains but I was happy to pay the premium for a brand new one as I feel reassured by warranties. For me the £50 extra for 2 years cover is a price worth paying. My second Classic has developed a small steam wand leak and I'm thinking about getting a refund this time and Amazon are pretty good when it comes to returning faulty products. Could be a good time for an upgrade!!


Its a good point regarding the warrentee, I nearly went for a new new one as they were approx £175 at the time.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 19, 2011)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Its a good point regarding the warrentee, I nearly went for a new new one as they were approx £175 at the time.


The prices vary day to day and sometimes many times during the day. I managed to catch it at £149.99 but it had been as high as £189.99 a few hours before.

I'm a fan of warranties ever since my Bosch fridge door broke 2 days before its extended 5 year warranty expired. It turned out that the broken part wasn't replaceable so I ended up with a brand new fridge.

Having said that, it's more than likely that I've spent more on extended warranties than it would cost to repair things that have broken in my time. For that reason I can fully understand people that don't worry so much about extended warranties. Great logic, eh?!!


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

Setup an alert on the camelcamelcamel website. It graphs the historical prices too.


----------

